# Wardleys Mid Range PH Indicator



## plantastic28 (Dec 22, 2003)

Does anyone have a link or photo of the color chart for this test kit. I managed to get one of these but it has no color chart. Thanks in advance.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Contact Wardley and they'll send you a new ph chart for that kit. A digitized copy will not be accurate in the least.


----------



## plantastic28 (Dec 22, 2003)

Okay thanks!


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

A test kit without any way to know your results!! I know what to avoid now.


----------



## Zurp (Sep 27, 2003)

Just make sure that you compare with a white paper as your chemical test backdrop.

Actual colors on your monitor as RRGGBB are...
*###### #37ABC4
###### #51B6B7
###### #6BC1AA
###### #86CC9D
###### #9FD791
###### #BAE384
###### #D3ED77*

How hard would it have been to put a color chart on the bottle label?


----------

